# NCAA Division II



## ronlane (Sep 12, 2016)

I still shot my Friday Night Lights but also stepped up a level this weekend to the Great American Conference, NCAA Division II. It was a very nice day for football and I got the sunburn to prove it, lol.

1)



2)


3) No eyes in this one, as I didn't get down field far enough, but I got a heck of a close-up of the catch.


4)
 

5)


----------



## tirediron (Sep 12, 2016)

Nice set, Ron (But you forgot to level #2).


----------



## ronlane (Sep 12, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Nice set, Ron (But you forgot to level #2).



Thanks John. No, I didn't forget. I was using auto on them and only over-riding it when I noticed it was off. I must have like how he was leaning on this one. lol


----------



## tirediron (Sep 12, 2016)

ronlane said:


> Thanks John. No, I didn't forget.* I was using auto on them* and only over-riding it when I noticed it was off. I must have like how he was leaning on this one. lol


  Bad Ron, BAD!


----------



## ronlane (Sep 12, 2016)

Hey, it works most of the time. Actually it occasionally will line up with the yard lines on the field and give a pretty cool look to the image. (If you are shooting down the field and are getting close to vertical with the sidelines.)


----------



## tirediron (Sep 12, 2016)

I noticed when I processed that set I shot the other day that getting the horizontals & verticals to look "right" (They're rarely actually level or plumb) can be a real challenge.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 12, 2016)

Yeah, I try to use a fence or building in the background before I crop auto doesn't do right. But when I notice that it is picking up the yard lines, I stop and take a look at the image to see if that looks reasonable or cool.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 12, 2016)

Here is an example where I think the yard line would have been okay to level from. (I used auto and the building in the background before cropping it.)


----------



## ronlane (Sep 13, 2016)

Here's one more that I really liked. They called a penalty on this one for intentional grounding which resulted in a safety but as you can see, he is down and still has the ball in his hand. (They didn't ask to check my instant replay, lol)


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nice set!


----------



## ronlane (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks smoke665.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm obviously not a TN or Virginia Tech fan, but I would have loved to have been at the game this past weekend played at the Bristol Motor Speedway. I can't imagine 155,000 people in one place at one time. Even with my 300 mm I doubt that I could have gotten any decent shots, as the place is so big!


----------



## Luke345678 (Sep 17, 2016)

Nice shots, Ron. 

Really like #4.


----------

